
A new kind of data challenge: $100k to help build open source AI for lung cancer - ims
http://blog.drivendata.org/2017/08/08/a-new-kind-of-data-challenge/
======
pjbull
Very excited to launch a collaborative data challenge! This isn't just for
data scientists, but we have ways for software engineers, designers, and
technical writers to contribute as well.

We'd love your help building software that puts AI in the hands of clinicians!

